# Teaching Unbreakable Invisible Barriers / Boundaries?



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

How do you teach a dog an Invisible Boundary (without the use of an invisible fence), where that dog makes that conscious decision not to ever pass that barrier. Even when not being watched/ owner not home, they still choose not to cross that barrier unless giving the "okay" by the handler.

I'm sure there are many ways to train it. Can you guys offer suggestions on which you think is best, or if you did boundary training which method you used?

This is one way, using clicker training / positive reinforcement / non-reinforcement.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuTh47i3hOY

^But will this method really create that, I will never ever cross this line whether my owner is here or not? If you proof it well enough i suppose it would yes? (of course no matter how well trained, never leave your pup unattended outdoors.)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Since we can't even train children to never, ever do something, I'm dying to see if there is anyway to do this. Yes, I see you could train it but to do it so that the dog will never cross that line under any circumstances unless you say "it's okay", I think you are asking for a pretty tall order. Especially with only using a clicker and not using any strong negative stimulus.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Mhm, Never may be a little extreme, and probably very amazing if someone has actually achieved that. I am not solely limiting it to clicker training, but that was just one method of training this I found. I was wondering what some other methods would be that you guys may have used? You could shove an E-Collar, but what other ways are possible?

Even if it can be trained for the majority of the time it would be good. I was watching a Richard Heinz video (I can't seem to find it right now, but if I do I'll post it.) There is a puppy Labrador and an adult Labrador - And the puppy was taught that the hallway was a threshold and the puppy would not cross it no matter what they did or how they tried to coax him, until they actually give that cue for it to go through. (Thus giving the adult Lab a "safe place", in this situation.)

Does that level of reliability just come down to teaching the basic command and then heavily proofing it?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

A hall barrier is very different from a free roaming dog that is contained by an "invisible" yard barrier. Are you asking just to be asking a question or do you have a legitimate interest in doing this? If so for what and why?

And yes, I've seen dogs that won't go through, in, etc. certain areas. Unless someone has a means of filming the dog 24/7 never isn't an extreme state by any means. There's likely no other way to verify it without eyeballing the dog all the time. Who wants to do that? Why not just shut the door or use a gate instead?


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

I partially was just curious, but I would like to teach it in the context done in kiko's video, so along the grass/yard such that the dog does not go onto the road (residential area). 

I would Not be leaving a puppy in a situation where he could go on the road, but I feel it would be worth teaching fairly early.

Also for my garage, my yorkie will sit on the concrete part of my garage and knows not to go onto the black tarmac of the driveway in 90% of circumstances, unless I tell him. (We usually hang out in the garage.) Kids can walk/run by screaming, a skateboarder, biker, couple and he will just sit and watch. But if someone like a door-to-door-salesman, mailman, etc, walks up my driveway he will *try to* run towards them barking (on leash of course so he doesn't go far). I suppose this is more an issue of proofing? Or is it acceptable as, why are these random people walking up to me (thinks the dog).


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There's countless ways to approach this. I don't even know where to begin but you seem to be on the right track with the video example you sent. Then again the Dutch, Belgians, French, etc. teach a similar concept, as well as many, many, many other dogs sports/activities to include pet applications. Pick a direction or situation and start there. What you choose to do though or how you approach it is most probably going to be determined by you and the dog you are training.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I've taught similar stuff but there is a visual reference point for the dog to cue off of such as the curb next to the street. Or a doorway in the house. Or the point between carpeting and tile. To just take a random open area with few lines of demarcation, would be difficult. 

I've not had one of mine be 100% with never crossing a line as circumstances can create situations.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Yah, but it is amazing how awesome dogs are.
an example I spose is how GSD/Belgian Shepherds used to be used as mobile fences.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this post.

All of my dog were trained not to go in the street, the drive way and even cross the boundary to my neighbors yard.

For that it was just a matter of keeping my grass cut longer then the neighbors.

I never did anything more then step into the "restricted space" and when the puppy followed I responded with a firm "NO".

I did have a solid "No" command when I started this and consistency, as with any training was key.

IF they had a leash on they learned they could follow me.

Two examples of it working.

My daughters grew up with a GSD/Dane and a Kerry Blue Terrier.

The Dane never had any herding training but he would put himself in between my theN small girls.

When the girls got old enough to walk up to the school yard by them selves the dog would really stress over that and still would tray and force the kids back from the street.

The GSD/Dane was about 3-4 when I got the kerry and THE kERRY took much less work to teach him simply because he seemed to honor the GSD/Dane like I've seen Pointers honoring another dogs point.

The wife taught the Kerry to get the morning paper but on the sometimes occasion that the paper landed in the drive way the Kerry would act like he was committing a sin if he had to walk out on the drive way.

Rather then give a command for the dog to cross the boundary without a leash the wife would get the paper herself. "CONSISTENCY"! 

From the first dog I taught that to all the rest seemed to learn it much easier because they followed suit off the present dog.


----------

